
Neural Implementation of Probabilistic Models of Cognition - mindcrime
http://arxiv.org/abs/1501.03209
======
tlb
It's very interesting that this reproduces some defects of human cognition,
such as overweighting rare events, without explicitly putting them in. Because
although they seem like defects compared to Bayes rule, they may actually be
more adaptive.

